# Face and Head touching



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's another thing I've heard. Most hedgies don't like their heads or faces touched. Cyndaquil will actually push my hand over his head when he wants it scratched and he absolutely loves the side of his face and under his chin rubbed. I'm starting to think I have a very strange hedgie lol.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgie have each their own personalities. I have 2 that are the oposite of each other. Sometime Litchi, who hates to be touched on her face, will allow me to touch he ears to put some Vaseline on them.


----------



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah it's kinda weird for me too. When Kipper is super happy and etergetic, he won't mind me petting his forehead quills for a couple times (after a while he'll start huffing). But when he's not so happy, if I even put a finger _near _his face, he'll go crazy and huff and put up his forehead quills, let alone actually touching him.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think I've ever had Pokey act like he had a problem with me rubbing his chin but when hes in a good mood he lets me pet his cheeks and his forehead. He also seems to like being scratched right above his nose but still on his snout sometimes.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I can usually get Quigley to unball by rubbing his nose, starting at the tip and going all the way up the snout to his forehead. If I go slowly enough he will completely unball as I get up his nose.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm completely in love with Cyndaquil. He's got the sweetest personality. He just loves pretty much any attention I give him. Especially when I start to rub his side, he'll start to roll over on his back. Lately while he's sleeping on my lap, I'll catch him on his sprawled on his back. It's so cute.


----------



## quillenmom (May 10, 2010)

Iam curious, all of you who have hedgies who will let you touch their heads and faces, how old are your hedgies and how long have you had them? My little guy is almost 7 weeks and I have had him 3 days. He is still extremely timid and nervous when I pick him up. I am anxious for him to relax enough to let me pet him. Any suggestions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

quillenmom said:


> Iam curious, all of you who have hedgies who will let you touch their heads and faces, how old are your hedgies and how long have you had them? My little guy is almost 7 weeks and I have had him 3 days. He is still extremely timid and nervous when I pick him up. I am anxious for him to relax enough to let me pet him. Any suggestions?


Not all hedgies are like the stories you read,some are total grumps :lol: .
Your hedgie is still getting use to you and it's new surroundings it takes time. Just continue to handle him everyday and hopefully you will form a bond. Putting an old worn shirt in his cage will help him get use to your smell. You should read through the stickies and old threads they are full of useful info. Welcome to HHC 

Edit to fix double posting lol.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

I've had Pokey for roughly 2 1/2 years now. In my own experience he started out wanting attention or to explore, then he started quilling was a huge grump. About 2 weeks after that he started to warm up to me again. I almost ALWAYS had him out for the first couple months I had him though, and he still gets at least an hour a day (usually more)


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Cyndaquil was part of that huge bust down in Texas. They are guessing he was born in December. I went to pick him up in February. I was given a choice he chose me. I was holding him and he decided to poop on me Lol. That pretty much made up my mind he chose me and I chose him. From the first day I got him, he's been friendly. He made a few huffs but not much. I spoil him rotten. He's only in his cage if I'm sleeping. I keep him wrapped up in a fleece blanket so he can sleep on my lap during the day and around 10pm I bring him out and let him run around on the floor. From my understanding most of the Texas tumbleweeds are on the friendly side and the consensus is they are so happy to be out of that **** hole.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had Quigley for over a year (it will be 1 1/2 in July) He is approximately 3 years old (possibly four) the place I got him from didn't know exactly how long they had him or how old he was when they got him but they knew they had him for at least 2 years. 

He was never handled or socialized. When he is in his ball I can put my finger on the tip of his nose which makes him open a little then I can gradually move up his nose. I cannot pet him anywhere else and I can't pet his nose if he is already open and just hanging out on me - he'll ball up when my hand comes towards him. We are still making small progress towards the petting thing. It takes a long time!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Strangely enough Nigel will let me give him kisses without huffing, but he always huffs and puffs when I try and pet him.


----------

